# Dog hair & the washing machine



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a front loader...
Three dogs...sometimes four...
Coins left in pockets, yes (service call to remove the coins).... dog fur, no problem....


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I have had inside long haired dogs most of my life and have never had a problem. My filter is self cleaning, also.. but not a front loader.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Hmmmmmm I've never thought about the washing machine...

I do know Lucky's hair is ruining my vacuum. Already I had to throw away a bagless after only 6 months of use because the hair jammed everything up. And on this other one, I have to pull thick cords of hair off the rollers and out of the crevices.

Its a little demoralizing...


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

At the doggy daycare where I work we do TONS of washing and the amount of dog hair is staggering! LOL! But we've never had an issue that I'm aware of.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Never had a problem with the washer.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> At the doggy daycare where I work we do TONS of washing and the amount of dog hair is staggering! LOL! But we've never had an issue that I'm aware of.



GOOD TO KNOW!!!! This would be the best "test facility" for that too.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Nope - never. Never with the tumble dryer or hoover either!


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

With that washer you DO need to be sure to take off the front cover enar the bottom of the washer and open the blue(I think it's blue colored) knob that has an extra trap inside that prevents the disharge pipe from being clogged and clean it every 6 months or so. They do not tell you this until you need a service tech and pay $85 for them to show you of course lol. Anyway, it's worth putting a bucket in front of that knob before opening as there's about 1/2 gallon of water still sitting in that discharge pipe when you open it. Best of luck.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I will be buying a new front loader in the next week or two. Thanks for the warning.

I currently have a 15 year old front loader that just died. In that span, I had 2 german shepherds, 2 great pyreneeses, 1 golden, 2 himilayans, 1 maine **** and a short haired cat. Yes, a lot of fur. 

The problem I have had over the years is the washer empties into a utility sink which often gets blocked with fur from the washer, then my kitchen is flooded. I just need to keep an eye on that drain.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I will be buying a new front loader in the next week or two. Thanks for the warning.
> 
> I currently have a 15 year old front loader that just died. In that span, I had 2 german shepherds, 2 great pyreneeses, 1 golden, 2 himilayans, 1 maine **** and a short haired cat. Yes, a lot of fur.
> 
> The problem I have had over the years is the washer empties into a utility sink which often gets blocked with fur from the washer, then my kitchen is flooded. I just need to keep an eye on that drain.


 
We re-did our plumming in the house. The one thing we did not do was the garage on the old sink at the time. But, we later replaced it with a utility sink. We placed the hose to the sink. But, on the end of the hose we use a onion bag to catch the fur. I have had many blockages in the past with the sewer lines getting blocked. Years ago they used to have inside the washing machine the thing that would catch the fur....I don't know why they dont make them anymore (maybe to save money).


----------

